# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  A është feja islame një fe e dhunës?

## prenceedi

Respektoj besimin e gjithkujt si edhe mendimin ndryshe te secilit.
Nuk kisha ndermend te hapja nje teme te tille, por per arsyen se nje prej moderatoreve ne komunitetin mysliman,  fshiu dy postimet e mia per te vetmen arsye sepse nuk i shkonin per shtat mendimeve te tij........dhe si e modes qe eshte bere ne forum, te fshijne postimet dhe nuk te japin asnje arsye perse fshihen, atehere po e hap kete teme ketu ku besoj se nuk do kete fatin e postimeve.
Nuk kam si qellim te ofendoj besimtaret musliman por t'ju hap syte qe te shikojne e te luftojne per permiresimin e fese se tyre.
Komenti kish te bente me kete thenie



> Shpesh Islamin te tjeret e ngaterrojn me ideologji dhe koncepte radikale, ku edhe tentohet te etiketohet si fe e dhunes.


.....te plote lexojeni ketu:http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=128775
 Si argument kundershtues une solla kete video qe qarkullon keto dite ne net.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FH9Sq...layer_embedded

Dhe si shtese plotesuese edhe nje fakt tjeter
Sakineh Mohammadi Ashtiani, besoj te gjithe e dini perse behet fjale.
Pavarsisht kundershtimit nderkombtar qe pati per denimin me vdekje *e qelluar me gure* dje prokurori i pergjithshem i iranit deklaron se Sakineh Mohammadi Ashtiani denohet me vdekje ne litar..........

----------


## e panjohura

Te isha une moderatore te gjitha temat qe nxisin perqarje do i fshija,pa dale ne drite fare!Vertet jeni kah e teproni,nuk keni-kemi kultur debatimi asnjera pale!

----------


## Rina_87

Po nuk mund te thuash se eshte gje paqesore kur vriten njerezit me gure, sidomos nje femer. Tani nuk e di a ka te beje me mentalitetin e nje populli apo thjesht me islamin si ideologji, ngaqe mendoj se te popujt e ndryshem feja misherohet ndryshe, varet dmth edhe nga mentaliteti dhe kultura e popullit.

----------


## toni77_toni

JO.  Islami shqiptar psh nuk eshte fe e dhunes, janë paqesorë dhe tolerant. Shiqojeni per shembull anëtaren "e panjohura" është muslimane por është shumë person i paqes. e panjohura, a u thash mirë ateistave  :shkelje syri:

----------


## chino

Se pari duhet te kemi nje parafytyrim se kur eshte nje fe e dhunshme. E tille eshte feja, pjesetaret e te ciles kryejne akte *dhune* fizike apo sociale *duke u referuar* ne norma valide fetare, te cilat pernga permbajtja e tyre konkrete mund te interpretohen si dhunemiratuese. 

Sipas ketij definicioni *Islami eshte fe e dhunshme*. Sepse pjesetaret e tij ne mjaft vende ne bote perdorin dhune si fizike ashtu dhe sociale. Kjo dhune mbeshtetet ne norma islame, p.sh. ato te Kuranit. Keto norma jane valide. 

Se a miratojne vertet apo jo dhune normat e Kuranit, nuk duhet te luaj rol. Rol luan vetem dhe vetem mundesia e interpretimit te tyre si dhunemiratuese.

----------


## e panjohura

> JO.  Islami shqiptar psh nuk eshte fe e dhunes, janë paqesorë dhe tolerant. Shiqojeni per shembull anëtaren "e panjohura" është muslimane por është shumë person i paqes. e panjohura, a u thash mirë ateistave


Hmmm,po kujt i thuani se?? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Rina_87

> JO.  Islami shqiptar psh nuk eshte fe e dhunes, janë paqesorë dhe tolerant. Shiqojeni per shembull anëtaren "e panjohura" është muslimane por është shumë person i paqes. e panjohura, a u thash mirë ateistave


Po edhe une per shqiptaret e pata fjalen, se perderisa popujt e ndryshem kane kryer dhune ne emer te fese (te gjitha feve po flase), une nuk e di qe shqiptaret ta kene bere kete gje ndonjehere gjate historise. Dmth ka te beje edhe me qenien tone si shqiptare!

----------


## sheki51

Kur shoh se si shkruajne krishteret e forumit dhe hapin tema per Islamin duke u munduar te nencmojne dhe atakojne me lloj lloj termesh ,nuk me ngel tjeter gje vetem te konkluzoj se fe e dhunes eshte krishterizmi ku qarte shihen pjestaret e fese krishtere se si diskutojne ne forum, Shyqyr Zotit qe jane pakic nder shqiptaret , se per ndryshe do kishin bere masakra ndaj shqiptareve musliman ,ndersa muslimanet si shumice cdo here kane pasur respekt per shqiptarin e fese jo muslimane. 

Kur shoh chinon dhe disa te tjere si si hapin gojen dhe sulmojne nje fer qe pjestaret e asj jane 80 % kjo dtth se ai i uren te gjithe -

Toni 77 ISLAMI ESHTE ISLAM  dhe nuk ka ISLAM SHQIPTARE ,APO ARAB APO GJERMAN , ndoshta krishteritzmi eshte i tille prandaj ti sjell mendime te tilla

----------


## e panjohura

> Kur shoh se si shkruajne krishteret e forumit dhe hapin tema per Islamin  u munduar te nencmojne dhe atakojne me lloj lloj termesh ,nuk me ngel tjeter gje vetem te konkluzoj se fe e dhunes eshte krishterizmi ku qarte shihen pjestaret e fese krishtere se si diskutojne ne forum, Shyqyr Zotit qe jane pakic nder shqiptaret , se per ndryshe do kishin bere masakra ndaj shqiptareve musliman ,ndersa muslimanet si shumice cdo here kane pasur respekt per shqiptarin e fese jo muslimane. 
> 
> Kur shoh chinon dhe disa te tjere si si hapin gojen dhe sulmojne nje fer qe pjestaret e asj jane 80 % kjo dtth se ai i uren te gjithe -
> 
> Toni 77 ISLAMI ESHTE ISLAM  dhe nuk ka ISLAM SHQIPTARE ,APO ARAB APO GJERMAN , ndoshta krishteritzmi eshte i tille prandaj ti sjell mendime te tilla


Ketu duhet te komentohet vetem per shqiptaret,a harrove qe eshte : Forumi Shqiptar? Une i perkas fes Islame,por nuk beje perqarje kombetare!

----------


## sheki51

> Ketu duhet te komentohet vetem per shqiptaret,a harrove qe eshte : Forumi Shqiptar? Une i perkas fes Islame,por nuk beje perqarje kombetare!


Po, eshte forum shqiptare, por tema eshte per Islamin , po pikerisht kete duam tu tregojme ketyre krishterve te ndyre se muslimanet nuk bejne percarje dhe jane paqesor, per dallim nga krishteret qe per cdo dite bejne maskara ndaj muslimaneve edhe ate ne shek. 21

lexo....

Ushtari amerikan rrëfen krimet


E marte 28 Shtator 2010 11:07



Televizioni amerikan ABC ka publikuar videon tronditëse të një ushtari amerikan që tregon se si ka qëlluar ndaj civilëve të carmatosur dhe të pafajshëm në Afganistan.

Hodhëm një granatë. Pastaj, rreshteri klithi duke më thënë: vrite atë djalë, vrite, ka treguar ushtari 22 vjecar Jeremy Morlock.

Marinsi ka pranuar kështu vrasjen nga ana e patrullës së tij të tre civilëve afganë, të cilët u zgjodhën rastësisht dhe u qëlluan për sport ose për ta kaluar kohën.

Sipas burimit mediatik amerikan, bashkë me Morlock po hetohen edhe katër ushtarakë të tjerë që shërbenin në misionin në Afganistan. /top-channel/

----------


## e panjohura

Cfar ka te beje me Shqiptaret ketu?Prap po bie ndesh me veteveten,une theme qe je islamik jam islamike,po nuk e mbroj te keqen te cfardo feje qoft.A ka pas dhune te ketill fetare ne mes nesh si Shqiptar qe jemi?Kjo duhet te shkruhet ne forumet shqiptare,e jo te merremi me gjerat qe ne nuk mund ti ndalojm kurr!Ne mes nesh mos te kete dhune,se boten nuk mund ta ndryshosh,le te flasin ateistet.....ata tjeter pune nuk kan!Kjo vlen edhe per besimin e katolik.Merruni me fet e komit tuaj e jo me te tjeret!

----------


## toni77_toni

> Toni 77 ISLAMI ESHTE ISLAM  dhe nuk ka ISLAM SHQIPTARE ,APO ARAB APO GJERMAN , ndoshta krishteritzmi eshte i tille prandaj ti sjell mendime te tilla


Unë kam parasyshë se sektet e devijuara nuk njohin komb por e quajnë veten taliban, por;

Më fal i nderuar se unë kur fola e pata fjalen per Shqiptar e jo per taliban vehabi se edhe Zoti eshte në dert me ta!! Jeni shemtimi i botes.

----------


## sheki51

> Cfar ka te beje me Shqiptaret ketu?Prap po bie ndesh me veteveten,une theme qe je islamik jam islamike,po nuk e mbroj te keqen te cfardo feje qoft.A ka pas dhune te ketill fetare ne mes nesh si Shqiptar qe jemi?Kjo duhet te shkruhet ne forumet shqiptare,e jo te merremi me gjerat qe ne nuk mund ti ndalojm kurr!Ne mes nesh mos te kete dhune,se boten nuk mund ta ndryshosh,le te flasin ateistet.....ata tjeter pune nuk kan!Kjo vlen edhe per besimin e katolik.Merruni me fet e komit tuaj e jo me te tjeret!


Je muslimane dhe jo islamike, vepra krimi nuk njeh nacionalitet ,por vetem krim dhe gjithe ata qe bejne krim duhet te denuar, cfar kishte te bente krimi serb ndaj shqiptareve  me amerikanet, cpaten amerikanet qe erdhen ne Kosove? .Une  pikerisht kete te sqaroj une , se ne nuk kemi pasur kesi lloj urejtjesh ndermjet nesh ,po ja qe dikush po e mbjell kete urejtje dhe kush e mbjell shihet qarte , qarqe serbo -greke

----------


## Kënga

Nje e di qe:
Religjione ka shume ,morali eshte nje!

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

[=prenceedi;2878880]Respektoj besimin e gjithkujt si edhe mendimin ndryshe  secilit.

Dhe si shtese plotesuese edhe nje fakt tjeter
Sakineh Mohammadi Ashtiani, besoj te gjithe e dini perse behet fjale.
Pavarsisht kundershtimit nderkombtar qe pati per denimin me vdekje *e qelluar me gure* dje prokurori i pergjithshem i iranit deklaron se Sakineh Mohammadi Ashtiani denohet me vdekje ne litar..........[/QUOTE]

Nëse respekton besimin e gjithkujt, atehere kupto nje gje.

Islami eshte drejtësi ! Te jesh i Drejtë, nuk dmth te jesh i meshirshem me femrat, e i ashper me burrat apo e kundërta vetem pse trendi i keti shekulli e kerkon kete.

Sakineh Ashtiani ka kryer nje krim : Krimi i saj eshte vrasja e burrit dhe zinaja me nje burrë tjeter nën-kuroren e burrit sapo ishte gjall. 

Vrasja eshte krim, dhe si i tille dënohet jo vetem ne Iran, por edhe ne Amerikë, Rusi, etj shtete. Bile ne Itali, egziston edhe muzeu i torturave qe eshte mir te vizitohet per tu bind, qe denimi me vdekje si ka 50 vite qe eshte ndaluar. Ne franc pershembull, vrasja e fundit qe ka dënuar shteti ka qen ne vitin 1985 nese nuk gaboj. E franca eshte republik demokratike por madheshtin e krimit nuk e ka toleruar !

E un te pergjigjem qe Feja Islame nuk eshte fe e Dhunës ! *Por fe e Paqës !*

----------


## sheki51

> Unë kam parasyshë se sektet e devijuara nuk njohin komb por e quajnë veten taliban, por;
> 
> Më fal i nderuar se unë kur fola e pata fjalen per Shqiptar e jo per taliban vehabi se edhe Zoti eshte në dert me ta!! Jeni shemtimi i botes.


TONI kush diskuton ketu per sektet dhe talebanet, dhe ku sheh ti talebanizem tek une , mos ma pa valle mjekren dhe at callmen talebane mbi koke? ketu jane temat per fe dhe jo per komb .ISLAMI  i njeh te gjithe kombet dhe racat ,por nuk ben dallim. kete edhe Zoti na e thote ne Kuran ,po ti nga mos njohja ia fut si KAU -PELES . 

ti mosh shiqo shemtine e talebaneve,boll e ke te hudhish nje sy nga katoliket e amerikes jugore dhe do shohish edhe me keq

----------


## Mon.Alisa

Joooo  :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Kënga

Nje e di qe:
Religjione ka shume ,morali eshte nje!

----------


## e panjohura

> Je muslimane dhe jo islamike


Feja ime eshte: Islami...





> ,po ja qe dikush po e mbjell kete urejtje dhe kush e mbjell shihet qarte , qarqe serbo -greke


Po pse mos te distancohemi ne nga perqaresit?Ne at bote sejcili pergjigjet per veprat e veta,por perqaresi nuk ka vend as andej as kendej!Nuk do futem me kendej,mos po keqekuptohen mendimet e mia!Gjithesesi respekt nga une per ata qe shkruajn me shpirt te bardhe!

----------


## sheki51

> Feja ime eshte: Islami...
> 
> 
> 
> Po pse mos te distancohemi ne nga perqaresit?Ne at bote sejcili pergjigjet per veprat e veta,por perqaresi nuk ka vend as andej as kendej!Nuk do futem me kendej,mos po keqekuptohen mendimet e mia!Gjithesesi respekt nga une per ata qe shkruajn me shpirt te bardhe!


keshtu eshte me mire ISLAMI   :buzeqeshje: 

Ne pikerisht kete bejme gjithe kohen diuke u munduar ti demaskojme ca spiune te infiltruar ne forum me petkun patriotik dhe duke na share se ne gjoja jemi e keqja e kombit ,terorista , fundamentalista e cka jo tjeter,sepse po je musliman , nuk je shqiptare por je arab, taleban dhe cka jo tjeter , e nga ana tjeter nuk ju vjen mire kur shohin se ne Evrope me te madhe perahpet feja  qe keta e quajne te dhunes, une nuk pashe asnje shenje dhune tek shkrimet tuaja , perkundrazi pashe shkrime tolerance dhe paqesore ,por kujdes se edhe juve do ju bejne si neve TALEBANE  :buzeqeshje:

----------

